# Die typischen Spinnfischer Rückenschmerzen



## Sebbo85 (20. September 2017)

Kennt ihr das auch, nach einigen Stunden Spinnfischen verkrampfen sich die Muskeln zwischen den Schulterblättern, ca. auf Brusthöhe?

Welche Tipps und Tricks habt ihr um dem entgegenzuwirken? 
Evtl Dehnübungen o.Ä. welche schnelle Abhilfe schafft?

Bitte um zahlreiche Antworten =)


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2017)

*AW: Die typischen Spinnfischer Rückenschmerzen*

Kenn ich auch, weil ich auch zu wenig zum Angeln komm - Abhilfe einfach:
Mehr Angeln - trainiert die angelspezifischen Muskeln..


----------



## Lajos1 (20. September 2017)

*AW: Die typischen Spinnfischer Rückenschmerzen*

Hallo,

hatte ich auch mal.
Beim Spinnfischen an den Flüssen weniger, da hier (bei uns) keine Gewaltwürfe nötig sind, 20-30 Meter reichen meist. Dazu trug ich immer eine Anglerweste. Als ich vor Jahren mit etwas größeren Ködern und 3-Meter Ruten WG 30-60 oder 40-80 Gramm an unseren Seen fischte, bekam ich nach drei, spätetens vier Stunden derart Schmerzen im mittleren Rückenbereich, dass ich jedesmal aufgeben musste. Eine halbe Stunde später waren die Schmerzen weg, kamen aber beim Weiterangeln nach ein paar Würfen wieder. Nach einiger Zeit (ca. zwei Jahre) fand ich dann die Schuldige, es war meine Anglerweste. Aus irgendeinen Grund beeinflusste die Gewichtsverteilung der Weste im Zusammenhang mit den doch etwas knackigeren Würfen meine Rückenmuskulatur negativ.
Ich stieg dann auf einen Rucksack um (an den Seen, an den Flüssen habe ich weiter meine Weste, dort hatte und habe ich auch nie Probleme) und seitdem halte ich sechs Stunden durch, dann reichts mir aber auch, nicht wegen Schmerzen, die sind weg, aber ich bin ja auch schon 70, muss allerdings sagen, dass ich konditionell noch ziemlich gut beieinander bin.
Probier verschiedene Sachen aus etc. irgendwann kommst Du schon drauf, oder mach Rückentraining.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (20. September 2017)

*AW: Die typischen Spinnfischer Rückenschmerzen*



Sebbo85 schrieb:


> Kennt ihr das auch, nach einigen Stunden Spinnfischen verkrampfen sich die Muskeln zwischen den Schulterblättern, ca. auf Brusthöhe?
> 
> Welche Tipps und Tricks habt ihr um dem entgegenzuwirken?
> Evtl Dehnübungen o.Ä. welche schnelle Abhilfe schafft?
> ...



Zu kurze Brust, weil der du die Bewegungen nach vorne ausführst und somit die Bewegung einschränkst. Es zieht sich alles nach Vorne, der Rücken muss gegensteuern. Dadurch hast du eine zu starke Dehnung auf dem Rücken/Schultern/Trapez etc. ! Auf Dauer wird es brennen, Verkatern, Übersäuern und zu weiteren Störungen führen. ( Büromenschen kennen das )

Lösung: Brust dehnen, kurz mal stopp beim Angeln und Übungen durchführen. Findest du auf Youtoube/Goolge zur genüge. Den Muskel bei Überlastung trainieren ist pures Gift, rate ich mal entschieden von ab.


----------



## Multe (20. September 2017)

*AW: Die typischen Spinnfischer Rückenschmerzen*

Ich benutze  schon länger diesen Belt und habe seit dem keine Rückenschmerzen mehr


----------



## Andal (20. September 2017)

*AW: Die typischen Spinnfischer Rückenschmerzen*

Auf Dauer hilft nur die Rückenschule und die Kräftigung der Rückenmuskulatur.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2017)

*AW: Die typischen Spinnfischer Rückenschmerzen*

mein Reden - Angeln als Training.. ;-)))


----------



## wobbler68 (20. September 2017)

*AW: Die typischen Spinnfischer Rückenschmerzen*

Hallo

Kann jedoch auch mit einer nicht gut "ausbalancierten" Rute zu tun haben.
Dann noch schwere Köder und es geht ins Kreuz. 

Einfach mal zwei verschiedene Spinnruten mit den gleichen Ködern probe fischen.
Da wird Mann:g sich schnell wundern wie unterschiedlich,sich das auf den Rücken auswirken kann.:q


----------



## Chris1711 (20. September 2017)

*AW: Die typischen Spinnfischer Rückenschmerzen*

Moin,

Wenn ich auf Barsch und Zander unterwegs bin kenne ich das nicht. Hier kann ich den ganzen Tag fischen. 

Diese Schmerzen im Rücken habe ich nur wenn es auf Hecht geht. Besonders wenn 7 Tage Angelurlaub angesagt ist und jeden Tag 12 Std dauerfeuer angesagt sind. Denke das hat mit der Rutenlänge und den schweren Kldern zu tun.

Spätestens am dritten Tag hab ich die 2,70er Rute nicht mehr in der Hand und Angel nur noch mit der 2,10 mit Multirolle. 

Kurze Rute und Multi oder Baitcaster ist einfach angenehmer in Sachen Kopflastigkeit etc. Auch ein Schmerzfaktor sind da natürlich auch die Köder zwischen 50-150 gr.

Falls du die Schmerzen auch beim Zander/Barschangeln bekommst hast du ne schlechte Haltung oder falsches Tackle.

Gruß Chris


----------



## Zander Jonny (20. September 2017)

*AW: Die typischen Spinnfischer Rückenschmerzen*

Du musst erstmal eine Weile eine alte vollglasrute benutzen die so ungefähr 600-700 Gramm wiegt wenn du dann wieder deine leichte Spinnrute benutzt ist das wie eine Erlösung.


----------



## Purist (20. September 2017)

*AW: Die typischen Spinnfischer Rückenschmerzen*

Das Problem kenne ich nicht mehr, seitdem ich einseitige Belastungen vermeide, zusätzlich habe ich mein Spinnequipment (auch die Ruten, aber nicht die Rollen) einer Gewichtsreduktion unterzogen. Desweiteren: Auch mit der Stationärrolle nur Köder im Bereich des Rutenwurfgewichtes werfen (die Rute wirft mit!) und bei starkem Wind lieber schwerere Köder (entsprechende Ruten) benutzen. 
Schleppt man viel Zeug mit = Rucksack, den man beim angeln besser auf den Boden absetzt. Eine Umhängetasche gehört auf die Seite, in der man auch die Rute hält, sonst hat man eine Doppelbelastung auf der Schulter.
Ist man mehrere Tage am Spinnangeln, lohnt es sich täglich Ruten zu wechseln oder auch gleich den Rollentyp, mit Baitcaster hat man i.d.R. weniger Probleme, weil man die geschmeidiger werfen muss und die Combos deutlich leichter sind.

Wer keine 6-10 Stunden ohne Schmerzen zu bekommen werfen kann, macht definitiv etwas falsch.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (20. September 2017)

*AW: Die typischen Spinnfischer Rückenschmerzen*

Hab ich auch obwohl ich trainiert bin. Stört mich aber nicht. Ich steh aber auch auf extremen Muskelkater, also bin ich kein Anhaltspunkt


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (20. September 2017)

*AW: Die typischen Spinnfischer Rückenschmerzen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Hab ich auch obwohl ich trainiert bin. Stört mich aber nicht. Ich steh aber auch auf extremen Muskelkater, also bin ich kein Anhaltspunkt



Unter 150Kg in der Bank zählt nicht als trainiert. |bla::q


----------



## Andal (20. September 2017)

*AW: Die typischen Spinnfischer Rückenschmerzen*

Die meisten Rückenprobleme habe ich (zwangsläufig), wenn ich auf unebenem Grund stehe, wie wackeligen Steinen am Rhein. Meine eh schon lädierten Knie zwingen mich unweigerlich in eine Schonhaltung und damit geht die Schaizze los. Außer Pausen kann man da leider gar nichts machen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (20. September 2017)

*AW: Die typischen Spinnfischer Rückenschmerzen*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Unter 150Kg in der Bank zählt nicht als trainiert. |bla::q



Bank ist und wird nie meine Stärke. Liegt in den Genen. Mein Bruder ist auch gut gebaut und drückt verhältnismäßig lächerlich wenig . Solange die Brust wächst, der Rest ist Ego


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (20. September 2017)

*AW: Die typischen Spinnfischer Rückenschmerzen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Bank ist und wird nie meine Stärke. Liegt in den Genen. Mein Bruder ist auch gut gebaut und drückt verhältnismäßig lächerlich wenig . Solange die Brust wächst, der Rest ist Ego



Bei mir wars immer umgekehrt. In der Bank stark, auch Maximalkraft war gut, Rücken dafür absolut schwach.

Dann fing ich an zu Angeln..........       :q:q:q


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (20. September 2017)

*AW: Die typischen Spinnfischer Rückenschmerzen*

Rücken ist meine Stärke .
Ich glaub wir schweifen leicht ab - Obwohl, hier geht's ja um Rücken


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (20. September 2017)

*AW: Die typischen Spinnfischer Rückenschmerzen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Rücken ist meine Stärke .
> Ich glaub wir schweifen leicht ab - Obwohl, hier geht's ja um Rücken



Ab 23.00Uhr ist Off-Topic Time. |rolleyes:g


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (20. September 2017)

*AW: Die typischen Spinnfischer Rückenschmerzen*

Gibt's im OT Bereich eigentlich n Fitnessthread? Falls nicht, mach mal bitte einen auf, ich bin zu faul


----------



## zandertex (20. September 2017)

*AW: Die typischen Spinnfischer Rückenschmerzen*

das beste ist,die ruten/rollenkombi bis aufs letzte gramm runter zu fahren.................hauptsache kein sport.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (20. September 2017)

*AW: Die typischen Spinnfischer Rückenschmerzen*

XDD

Angel ist doch Sport, genau wie Schach!


----------



## thanatos (21. September 2017)

*AW: Die typischen Spinnfischer Rückenschmerzen*

ich glaube dagegen ist kein Kraut gewachsen , als ich etwa 50 war hab ich mich gewundert das der junge Knabe so um die 35 Jährchen immer nach 
 ca ner halben Stunde platt war und erst mal Lockerungsgymnastik gemacht hat da konnte ich noch ohne weiteres stundenlang werfen 
 zehn Jahre später hab ich dann auch seine Schmerzen nachempfinden können .Da hilft nur kürzer treten bzw .sich zwischen den Würfen etwas Zeit nehmen .Die Schmerzen sind ja nicht durch das Werfen sondern durch die Verspannung beim führen des Köders erzeugt.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (21. September 2017)

*AW: Die typischen Spinnfischer Rückenschmerzen*

Ich habe schon seit Jahren immer eine Unterlage dabei um mich zwischendurch auch mal absetzen zu können.
 Ach was rede ich, eigentlich ist es mittlerweile umgekehrt,
 zwischendurch stehe ich hin und wider auch mal auf.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2017)

*AW: Die typischen Spinnfischer Rückenschmerzen*

Hab das mal vom Angeln allgemein ins Räuberforum geschubst.

Hatte ich gar nicht gesehen, dass das in Angeln  Allgemein stand - aber Spinnangel"schmerzen" passen definitiv besser zu Räubern..


----------



## 50er-Jäger (21. September 2017)

*AW: Die typischen Spinnfischer Rückenschmerzen*

Ich kenne es vom Waten an der Ostsee auf Horni und Mefo, man zieht die Arme/Schulter ungewollt etwas hoch um nicht nass zu werden, da kann man nix machen, außer sich überwinden dies nicht zu tun....
Dann habe ich angefangen mit etwas größeren Ködern zu werfen, im Schnitt so 300g, dies ging mit meinen Stangenruten sehr gut, für drei, vier Std-dann kam der Schmerz im Rücken.(Bin selbst 186cm groß und 90kg schwer, also kein Format Wandschrank sondern eher schmal gebaut)
Was geholfen hat war die Verlängerung des Rutengriffs, das Werfen wurde entspannter und ich konnte ohne Probleme 8 Std ohne Schmerzen entsprechende Köder werfen.
Sprich wichtig ist das passende Gerät, nicht nur passend zu Köder, sondern das es auch zu einem selbst und zum eigenen Körper passt.
Mittlerweile werfe ich die 32er Brasse von Savagear oder die 40cm Forelle der gleichen Marke-dies ohne Schmerzen über längere Zeit, der limitierende Faktor ist die Kraft-welche ich durch Laufen und regelmäßige Liegestütze versuche aufzubauen um den Tag durchhalten zu können mit entsprechenden Ködern.


----------



## Pinocio (21. September 2017)

*AW: Die typischen Spinnfischer Rückenschmerzen*

Also ich bin auch trainiert (nein drücke keine 150kg das schaffe ich nur im Beugen bei 65kg Körpergewicht, kann aber einarmige Klimmzüge, das zählt auch). Dennoch habe auch ich immer mal wieder je nach Angelart Schmerzen im Rücken.
Habe mal bewusst darauf geachtet woran das liegt und wenn ich bewusst die Schulter zurückziehe und eine aufrechte Körperhaltung einnehme, sind die Probleme weg. Daher schließe ich einfach mal darauf, dass man durch das spannende angeln auch eine spannende Körperhaltung einnimmt.
Es hilft bewusst auf seine Körperhaltung zu achten, wenn man angelt all sein Kram abzulegen und nur das nötige, also die Angel zu benutzen.
Natürlich wird etwas körperliche Ertüchtigung auch helfen, aber auch dehnen. Bei einem Urlaub kann man mit einem Tennisball seinen Rücken "ausrollen", das hilft auch ganz gut.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (21. September 2017)

*AW: Die typischen Spinnfischer Rückenschmerzen*

Einarmige wirklich einarmig, oder hilfst du mitm anderen Arm am Unterarm nach? Ist n himmelweiter Unterschied .

 Ne aber guter Post, Körperhaltung ist das A und O. Ist ja im Alltag nicht anders.


----------



## Pinocio (21. September 2017)

*AW: Die typischen Spinnfischer Rückenschmerzen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Einarmige wirklich einarmig, oder hilfst du mitm anderen Arm am Unterarm nach? Ist n himmelweiter Unterschied .
> 
> Ne aber guter Post, Körperhaltung ist das A und O. Ist ja im Alltag nicht anders.



Ganz einarmig, 2. Arm hängt am Körper. 4 am Stück gehen. Habe 3 Jahre Training dafür gebraucht  Angefangen habe ich mit der Unterstützung und ja das ist ein himmelweiter Unterschied.
Slow and steady wins the race


----------



## crisis (21. September 2017)

*AW: Die typischen Spinnfischer Rückenschmerzen*

Zieh nur noch mit Hüfttasche los. Die lässt sich nur mit maximal 2 mittleren Boxen befüllen und hindert auf keiner Seite beim Werfen. Wenn ich mich dann nicht allzu lange an einem Spot aufhalte und zwischendurch ein Stück laufe geht's dem Rücken gut. Ansonsten trainiere ich bei Beschwerden mit dem Theraband. Hat mir der Physio empfohlen und hilft tatsächlich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2017)

*AW: Die typischen Spinnfischer Rückenschmerzen*

Ich sage immer noch, Training ist das beste, mehr Angeln hilft also..


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (21. September 2017)

*AW: Die typischen Spinnfischer Rückenschmerzen*



Pinocio schrieb:


> Ganz einarmig, 2. Arm hängt am Körper. 4 am Stück gehen. Habe 3 Jahre Training dafür gebraucht  Angefangen habe ich mit der Unterstützung und ja das ist ein himmelweiter Unterschied.
> Slow and steady wins the race



Respekt. Aber hast Recht ist ne Übungssache #6


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (21. September 2017)

*AW: Die typischen Spinnfischer Rückenschmerzen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Respekt. Aber hast Recht ist ne Übungssache #6



Und eine Frage des Körpergewichts. Ist wie der dünne Typ an der Bar, der sich auszieht und nen Windhund darstellt, dann am Posen ist wegen Sixpack. :q


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (21. September 2017)

*AW: Die typischen Spinnfischer Rückenschmerzen*

Haha jau. Wie heißt es so schön " Sixpack bei Dünnen zählt genauso wenig wie dicke Titten bei Fetten"   

Naja ich mit meinen 90KG schaffe das Stand jetzt niemals.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (21. September 2017)

*AW: Die typischen Spinnfischer Rückenschmerzen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Haha jau. Wie heißt es so schön " Sixpack bei Dünnen zählt genauso wenig wie dicke Titten bei Fetten"
> 
> Naja ich mit meinen 90KG schaffe das Stand jetzt niemals.



Du bist im Sport integriert, gute Sache. #6


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (21. September 2017)

*AW: Die typischen Spinnfischer Rückenschmerzen*

Ich mache seit 5 Jahren Sport


----------



## hecht99 (21. September 2017)

*AW: Die typischen Spinnfischer Rückenschmerzen*

Wie heißt es doch so schön, wenn es weh tut ist ein Handwechsel anzuraten:vik:

 Und jetzt im Ernst. Wechselt doch ab und an die beiden Hände beim Wurf, damit lockert man sich immer wieder ein wenig auf. Köderführung dann wieder ganz normal. Und als geübter Werfer hat man beim Wechsel nach einiger Zeit auch den dreh raus.


----------



## Pinocio (21. September 2017)

*AW: Die typischen Spinnfischer Rückenschmerzen*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Und eine Frage des Körpergewichts. Ist wie der dünne Typ an der Bar, der sich auszieht und nen Windhund darstellt, dann am Posen ist wegen Sixpack. :q



Ist zwar hier kein Fitnessthread, aber ich kann auch mit ansehnlichen Kraftwerten aufwarten, die man mit 90kg Körpergewicht auch erstmal schaffen sollte 

Aber ihr habt Recht, mein Körpergewicht spielt eine große Rolle dabei, Sixpack habe ich sogar auch, zumindest beim fischen


----------



## bombe20 (21. September 2017)

*AW: Die typischen Spinnfischer Rückenschmerzen*

hier gab es doch schon mal einen ähnlichen thread. ich glaube, es war taxidermist, der von von seinen erfolgreichen erfahrungen berichtet hat, nach irgendeiner dvd trainiert zu zu haben.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (21. September 2017)

*AW: Die typischen Spinnfischer Rückenschmerzen*

Wer trainiert nach DVDs, außer Frauen?


----------



## bombe20 (21. September 2017)

*AW: Die typischen Spinnfischer Rückenschmerzen*

es ging um akute rückenprobleme und den vollen terminkalender des physiotherapeuten. ich schaue nachher man nach, ob ich den betreffenden thread finde.

edit:
ich finde es nicht mehr. allerdings gibt es hier einige threads, die das thema behandeln teilweise sind auch übungen beschrieben, um die betreffenden muskelpartien zu stärken.


----------



## Leech (22. September 2017)

*AW: Die typischen Spinnfischer Rückenschmerzen*

Grundsätzlich hilfts schon einen Stein (mit etwas Gewicht) mit angewinkelten Armen vor der Brust zu halten, sich an einen festen hüfthohen Gegenstand mit den Beinen zu lehnen und den Rücken ganz langsam nach vorne abzurollen und sich dann langsam und gleichmäßig Wirbel um Wirbel wieder aufzurichten. hat mir persönlich sehr geholfen, weils einmal die ganze Säule hoch und runtergeht.


----------



## barschzanker (23. September 2017)

*AW: Die typischen Spinnfischer Rückenschmerzen*

bin wahrscheinlich nicht der erste mit dem tip aber egal:kurze rute hilft.ich fisch praktisch nix mehr über 2.10m.seitdem ists deutlich besser


----------



## knutwuchtig (24. September 2017)

*AW: Die typischen Spinnfischer Rückenschmerzen*

seit dem ich auf 6m stellruten umgestellt habe und mein hintern einen karpfenstuhl dauerbelastet, klappt das auch mit dem sixpack :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2017)

*AW: Die typischen Spinnfischer Rückenschmerzen*

der war gut ;-))


----------

